# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm CNC control >  thắc mắc feed rate của mach3, pro chỉ e với

## Thành Đức

Em mới làm con máy nhỏ nhỏ ,feed rate của em lúc nào cũng ở 1000 đặt vào con số nào lớn hơn tí cũng được tí là nó nhảy lại về 1000 . Em đặt  feed rate 10000 thì Maximum cũng chỉ được 2000.
em sài step moto 12Nm, drive m860h. step per xy 640 , vận tốc 2000 , gia tốc 200, step per z 1280 ,v 500 , gia tốc 100. Pro nào chỉ e tăng cái feed rate lên với .

----------


## nhatson

cụ tăng cái V z lên nó mới lên được chứ nhẩy

----------

Thành Đức

----------


## Thành Đức

e thử tăng V z maximum cũng thế thôi bác

----------


## nhatson

thế cái V z trong congig của cụ đã trên 1000 chưa?

----------

Thành Đức

----------


## Ga con

Bác phải set trong config/tuning, chỉnh max (G0) lên trên 1.000mm/p mới tăng lên trên giá trị đó được.

Thank

----------

Thành Đức

----------


## Thành Đức

trong moto turning cái v z của em tối đa có 1100 thôi cụ

----------


## Thành Đức

> Bác phải set trong config/tuning, chỉnh max (G0) lên trên 1.000mm/p mới tăng lên trên giá trị đó được.
> 
> Thank


là cái chỗ G's phải ko bác

----------


## Thành Đức

em gà quá tìm hoài mà ko thấy cái chỗ để chỉnh max G0 , bác lỡ chỉ rồi thì chỉ cho trót. Con máy em nó chạy chậm quá , chạy bức tranh 40 - 60 mà mất 2 ngày 1 đêm . Nhìn mà nản

----------


## audiophilevn

muốn tăng tốc thì phải chỉnh trong tunning config, bác chỉ sét vận tốc 2000 thì dù trong file gcode có sét F=10000 thì tối đa nó chạy cũng chỉ 2000 thôi

----------

Thành Đức

----------


## CKD

Để cụ thể, bác chủ chụp dùm 4 cái ảnh.
1. 3 cái ảnh trong motor tuning cho cả x y z.
2. 1 cái ảnh chế độ feedrate đang test.

Ngoài ra nếu được thì zip cái file gcode đang test quăng lên đây.
Mọi người xem xong sẽ xác định nguyên nhân dễ dàng hơn.

Diễn đàn cho phép đính kềm ảnh và zip hoặc rar

----------

Thành Đức

----------


## Thành Đức

tốc độ tối đa chỉ được 1800mm/p . e di chuyển các trục cũng bằng tốc độ này.

----------


## Thành Đức

> muốn tăng tốc thì phải chỉnh trong tunning config, bác chỉ sét vận tốc 2000 thì dù trong file gcode có sét F=10000 thì tối đa nó chạy cũng chỉ 2000 thôi


trong moto turning e tăng v được có 2000 là hết rồi. hay là minh phải giảm hệ số vi bước xuống để tốc độ lên. em đang chọn vi bước 32 , 6400 xung / vòng

----------


## Thành Đức

xong, em đã giải quyết được vấn đề . cảm ơn các bác đã quan tâm.

----------


## solero

Do đặt vi bước cao quá năng lực của bộ phát xung thoai. Giảm vi bước về 1/4 đến 1/5 là vừa phải rồi.

----------

Thành Đức

----------


## CKD

Thấy nhiều bạn cũng giống như bác chủ, làm xong nhưng chẵng nói chia sẻ cách khắc phục của mình cho người khác.
Hỏi và được chỉ dẩn, nhưng khi làm được thì không tổng kết lại cách làm để các bạn mới khác có thể tham khảo. Thất vọng với cách hỏi đáp này quá, cái kết không có hậu....

Dù đã làm được.. mình vẫn tiếp tục để các bạn vướng giống vầy có thể tìm hiểu & khắc phục.
*1. Nguyên nhân chỉ chạy max 1800.*
Motor tuning X & Y để max velocity có ≤2000 unit per min. Và Z ≤ 1200. Vậy nên hệ thống chỉ chạy tối đa là 2000mm/min nếu chạy theo X hoặc Y. Chỉ chạy tối đa 1200mm/min nếu theo Z. Đó là con số lý thuyết, thực tế thì thường nhỏ hơn lý thuyết một ít.
Muốn tăng tốc.. phải thay đổi (tăng) giá trị giới hạn của XYZ trong motor tuning. Nhưng tăng giá trị này có thể gây mất bước nếu quá khả năng của step vì step chạy càng nhanh càng yếu. Do đó nên cẩn trọng.

*2. Nguyên nhân không thể cài đặt giá trị velocity hơn 2000?*
Bộ phát xung trong mach3 có giới hạn. Mặc định là 25kHz (25,000Hz). Có thể cài đặt để tăng tốc độ này. Max là 100kHz. Nhưng tăng tốc độ đồng nghĩa với việc PC phải làm việc nhanh hơn. Khongi phải PC nào cũng đáp ứng được. Hậu quả có thể là đang chạy bị treo, chạy sai, bị rum v.v..
Tốc độ phát xung cần thiết (Hz)= (step per * velocity)/60

----------

haignition, mig21, motu, Oopsss, son_heinz, Thành Đức, thuhanoi, Truong2578

----------


## Thành Đức

> Thấy nhiều bạn cũng giống như bác chủ, làm xong nhưng chẵng nói chia sẻ cách khắc phục của mình cho người khác.
> Hỏi và được chỉ dẩn, nhưng khi làm được thì không tổng kết lại cách làm để các bạn mới khác có thể tham khảo. Thất vọng với cách hỏi đáp này quá, cái kết không có hậu....
> 
> Dù đã làm được.. mình vẫn tiếp tục để các bạn vướng giống vầy có thể tìm hiểu & khắc phục.
> *1. Nguyên nhân chỉ chạy max 1800.*
> Motor tuning X & Y để max velocity có ≤2000 unit per min. Và Z ≤ 1200. Vậy nên hệ thống chỉ chạy tối đa là 2000mm/min nếu chạy theo X hoặc Y. Chỉ chạy tối đa 1200mm/min nếu theo Z. Đó là con số lý thuyết, thực tế thì thường nhỏ hơn lý thuyết một ít.
> Muốn tăng tốc.. phải thay đổi (tăng) giá trị giới hạn của XYZ trong motor tuning. Nhưng tăng giá trị này có thể gây mất bước nếu quá khả năng của step vì step chạy càng nhanh càng yếu. Do đó nên cẩn trọng.
> 
> *2. Nguyên nhân không thể cài đặt giá trị velocity hơn 2000?*
> ...


Xin lỗi các bác, tại vì mới khắc phục được và đang test thử nên em chưa kịp chia sẻ
Nguyên nhân thì đúng như bác CKD nói , step per e để cao quá nên vận tốc bị giới hạn chỉ tới 2000 , em hạ step per xuống thì tốc độ tăng lên . Được cái chạy nhanh mà mất bước quá, test từ trưa tới giờ mà chưa thấy ổn tí nào, gia tốc để cao thì máy giật ầm ầm, để thấp thì mất bước.

----------


## audiophilevn

sao không cung cấp hình ảnh và clip chạy máy cho mọi người cùng tham khảo đi bác

----------


## Thành Đức

để chạy êm rồi e đăng lên

----------


## Thành Đức

máy em sau khi chỉnh  hạ vi bước xuống còn 16 thì em nó phá thô chạy được thế nay, chạy tinh em nó đi như rùa, vận tốc mà lên nữa là trượt bươc ầm ầm, mấy bác nào sử dụng step cho em hỏi máy chạy nhiêu là vừa.

----------


## Thành Đức

vận tốc của em giờ xy là 4000, z là 1200 ,lên tí nữa là ẻm bị say rượu chạy vẻ rồng rắn ko

----------


## đỗ quang hào

> Xin lỗi các bác, tại vì mới khắc phục được và đang test thử nên em chưa kịp chia sẻ
> Nguyên nhân thì đúng như bác CKD nói , step per e để cao quá nên vận tốc bị giới hạn chỉ tới 2000 , em hạ step per xuống thì tốc độ tăng lên . Được cái chạy nhanh mà mất bước quá, test từ trưa tới giờ mà chưa thấy ổn tí nào, gia tốc để cao thì máy giật ầm ầm, để thấp thì mất bước.


sao của em cai phần feed rate ..unist/min vs unist/rev ko chạy là sao vậy

----------

